# How do I tie a Ready Tied Stock?



## spotty_pony (27 November 2009)

I have a Dressage comp tomorrow and I can't work out how to do it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It has a velcro bit which goes around the neck and then there are just two long bits which hang down, I know you have to cross them over in a certain way but I can't work out how. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## MerryMAL (27 November 2009)

I thought the whole point of a ready tied stock was that you DIDN'T tie it??


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (27 November 2009)

If it's ready tied. Then no need to tie. You just do up the velcro behind your neck and the two long bits stay where they are, just tuck them into your showjacket. 

ETA i used to have one of these and am trying to picture it! If the long bits don't look right, which i'm taking it as they don't. Then i would try crossing the right over the left and putting a pin in the middle. Can you put a piccie up? i'd be able to help better then or e-mail me a pic


----------



## dieseldog (27 November 2009)

SJ - I understand what you are saying - ready tied stocks arent ready tied.  I was going to take mine to a friend who can tie stocks and then leave it tied.


----------



## spotty_pony (27 November 2009)

Thank you for your help sarahsum1 
	
	
		
		
	


	





DD that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## TarrSteps (27 November 2009)

Are the two long bits coming out of a square of material at the front of the collar?  If so, do up the velcro at the back (there might be a button hole at the front - put one of the collar buttons through it if it's at the right level), cross one "tail" over the other, push them up slightly to create a bit of a bulge and "fluff" them up so they overlap and your shirt doesn't show through, then pin with a stock pin through both tails and into your shirt to hold it stable.

Some have the two long bits coming from the back but just bring them forward and as above.

Ready made stocks are pretty much the "done thing" where I come from.


----------

